# Sad news from Fleetwood



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Created 5/10/08​




​Well I got some sad news last week. I say “sad” in that there are changes in the works and I’m struggling with the consequences.
OK so what was the news?

Well this first may only be important if you are a Fleetwood Evolution owner. The news is that they are changing the interior décor from the black and gray cabinets and gray/tan upholstery which I love but I know some think the décor is sterile. The rumor was that they were going to the typical wood grain cabinets and floral upholstery. I could not confirm this rumor but I was told that it was going to be different than before. 

On one hand I can appreciate that this might be to reduce cost. Yes if they are using the same cabinets and upholstery across the all the folding trailer lines that does reduce cost. Also it might be that their research and hopefully discussion with focus groups says that the current color scheme can be improved. This might be true but I’ve not yet overcome their decision not to produce the E4 in Yellow and now this… but then I don’t think I’ll be upgrading so I’ll just take care of my E3.

The other bit of news impacted all Fleetwood Folding trailers owners. Yes Fleetwood announced that there selling the Folding Trailer division and they had a signed a deal. Of course that lead to a lot of speculation that it would end up in the hands of another folding trailer company but the word is that new owner is a private equity firm and they will keep the management team. The result - In a year we will no longer have Fleetwood folding trailers. 

Some have question this decision given the increase in gas prices. But folding trailer sales are in the decline and the profitability of a large RV is a lot more than a PUP. So I wasn’t surprise when Fleetwood said that “The folding trailer division has not proven to be particularly synergistic with the rest of our RV business” and “Going forward, we intend to direct our focus to the remaining higher-volume RV and housing businesses, with a particular emphasis on completing the turnaround of our travel trailer division,” 

A lot of current Fleetwood owners are concerned with their warranty but we’ll all have to wait and see if the new owners accept the existing liabilities or if Fleetwood keeps them. Only time with tell.
Having gone through several acquisitions and divestitures, I understand the apprehension that some management and staff at the Folding trailer division must be going through. 

Some may be happy that they are moving from what may have been a step child relationship in a large company to one where they will be an intimate part of a small company. However, I’ve also seen that initial euphoria change quickly when a new owner starts making changes and cutting cost. 

So here again we’ll just have to wait and see what happens… but as on of my favorite songs says “Every thing must change”

Ruide


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't hear about the sale...I just bought my Fleetwood in 2007.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Darryl, Please see my lasted Blog for more details on the sale


----------

